# 10 week old dachshund puppy.



## nevenoah (Mar 15, 2008)

hi this is my 10 week old dacshund puppy.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

aww bless s/hes gorgeous very cute


----------



## MorningMonster (Mar 15, 2008)

What a sweetie!


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hello nevenoah hes beautiful


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

hi and welcome 
very sweet pic


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

Aaw so cute.............


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

awww how sweet


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

awwwww sweet


----------



## nightingale (Oct 31, 2008)

he is soo cute .....here is my 11 week old welsh springer .....how are you coping with your






10 week old ? i am sooooooooo busy all the time and i get to sit down only when he is asleep.


----------



## Opheliac (Jun 3, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Great pic.... A real cutie..


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Really lovely pic - he's a real cutie. Bet he's keeping you busy


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Very cute !


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww how sweet,


----------



## jbw54 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi - just joined the site and still looking through - but puppy is gorgeous :001_smile:


----------

